

Show HN: We made posters with Mark Zuckerberg's quotes - jpadilla_
http://hacker-gallery.goodsie.com/

======
anonymoushn
Can I buy 'They "trust me" Dumb fucks.'?

~~~
BillPosters
LOL, gold! I would buy that one too. As for the actual posters for sale, if
people actually do want these on their walls, just type it in notepad and hit
print. I'd sooner opt for a cheesy new age motivational slogan than Zuck-
wisdom, but then I'm not a Facebook loyal.

------
axiom
These are too small (11x17? why wouldn't I just print them at the office?) I
just ordered larger versions on vistaprint.

------
llz
Zuck has never struck me as a particularly motivating individual, but I only
know his tv personality side..

------
epiphany47
The font is all wrong. =/
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100230247154651...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100230247154651&set=p.10100230247154651&type=1&theater)

